# Meklē produktu? >  Meklēju radiatorus (heat sink)

## osscar

Tātad meklēju divu diezgan palielus radatorus (vienkāršu tipa redeli ar vienu gludu plakni)- vēlamais izmērs - l=250-300mm h=80-100mm b=50mm +-. Vai arī 4 120-150mmx80-100mmx50mm. Tāda lūk vēlme, latgalītē nekā nebija prātīga un ja bija -tad tikai 1gab., Argusā arī ir tikai 190x100x50 (tos ņemšu ja nebūs kas labāks). elfā - cena neadekvāta diemžēl.
Ja nu kādam ir kas piedāvājams - dodat ziņu. Esmu gaavs maksāt apm. 10 Ls.

----------


## Delfins

25x30cm ir nopietns klucis.
ko buvesi?

----------


## osscar

vienu vienkāršu pastūzīti...http://www.firstwatt.com/downloads/F...%20PassDIY.pdf

----------


## jakslis

Kādu(vizuāli&materiāls)gribi?
Ieliec kaut linku!

----------


## kabis

Varu piedāvāt radiatorus no krievu pastiprinātaja yky-020 (par nosaukumu galīgi nezinu, varbūt ir cits). Vispār man ir viss pastiprinātājs. Tas ir līdzīgs sigma-200 tikai mono, ļoti gaišā brūnā krāsā. Tam bija arī kaut kāda 120V izeja. Uz priekšējā paneļa ir visas ieejas + VU metrs, aizmugurē visas izejas. Internetā uz sitiena nevarēju nevienu bildi atrast. Radiatori ir veseli 2 gabali gar sāniem. Pēc izmēriem aptveni tādi, kā prasīts. Atrodas laukos, klāt tam tikšu tikai nedēļas nogalē. Varbūt interesē?

P.S. Pastiprinātājs bija nodedzis, mēģināju salabot, bet ar pliku testeri, turklāt bez slēguma shēmas, tas neizdevās. Ceru kādreiz atdzīvināt arī savu sigma-200.

----------


## osscar

Jā interesē, kad tiksi līdz viņam nofočē kaut ar telefonu...

----------


## guguce

Ja viņš ir zaļā krāsā, tad tas ir translācijas pastūzis, 
shēmu varu noskanēt. Ja uz viena sāna liek vairāk kā 200W, tad 
prasās pēc ventilatora.

----------


## kabis

Atradu datorā 2 bildes. Modelis ir 100Y-101. Iekšējā radiatora plakne ir gluda. Vēl tam pastiprinātājam izejā ir slēdzams transformators.
Kādā igauņu lapā ir vairāk bildes, otrajā linkā var redzēt arī iekšu un pastiprinātāja izmērus.
http://fotoalbum.ee/photos/wer1/sets/733643/
http://fotoalbum.ee/photos/wer1/sets/585409

Jautājums osscaram... Tev vajag tikai radiatorus vai visu korpusu vai arī visu pastiprinātāju? Pašam šobrīd noderīgi šķiet tikai transformatori.

Papildināts: Bāc, izrādās internetā tagad ir arī shēma un apraksts: http://dmitriks.narod.ru/books/books.html#TU100. Būtu noderējis pirms pāris gadiem, kad mēģināju to sataisīt.

----------


## osscar

Mna interesē radiatori . iekšpuse viņiem gluda ?  nav ribojums > ?

----------


## kabis

Kā jau minēju iepriekš, iekšpuse gluda. Sīkāk var redzēt te:
http://fotoalbum.ee/photos/wer1/36743731
http://fotoalbum.ee/photos/wer1/36743685
http://fotoalbum.ee/photos/wer1/36743747
http://fotoalbum.ee/photos/wer1/36743767
http://fotoalbum.ee/photos/wer1/36743819

Osscar, tu no Rīgas?

----------


## osscar

Jā. interesē tie radiatori. uzsit ziņu.

----------


## moon

salvats.lv arii ir radiatori, tik nepateikshu kads tur bij lielakais izmers un vinu webaa arii nekadu info netradu, tik taa informacijai  ::

----------


## osscar

Paldies, subjekts iegādāts.

----------

